# What names do you give to your player characters?



## oranje (Sep 25, 2014)

When a video game gives you an option of naming a character, what names do you normally give them? Do you give them your own name, names of families or friends, silly names, nicknames, or something else?

I normally give my own name, even for male characters (Like in Legend of Zelda). In other games, like Mass Effect, I name my characters after other characters, like Samus from Metroid or Xena from Xena: Warrior Princess.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Uncreatively, my regular name.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2014)

Depends. If I'm playing a game where the main character has an established name (such as LOZ games), I keep that name. If I'm playing a game where I can choose my gender, I use my own name; if I'm not, I'll make up a guy name. For other games, where characters are obviously Japanese or something (like the Persona games), I'll usually use an anime characyer's name lol. 

Usually, though, my characters are named after me.


----------



## Bui (Sep 25, 2014)

I never use my name for any characters.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 25, 2014)

Default names. If it's a roleplaying game, like Skyrim or something, I make up a name. If it's like Animal Crossing I use my real name.


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 25, 2014)

I always research the game beforehand to find if the character has a default name, and name my character that. It actually really stresses me if a character doesn't have a default name (for example, pokemon conquest's protagonists are called Hero/Heroine). In those circumstances, I resort to naming them after me (after a while of intense deliberation, lol). 

Animal crossing is different, I don't mind using my own name for it 

I love it when a game has several different names for their protagonists, like the pokemon main series protags usually have their game name, manga name, anime name, and japanese name to choose from


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 26, 2014)

Names of anime characters. I don't like my own name, so I never use it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2014)

I name my Animal Crossing characters weird names. Two of them were named after Disney heroines from Rescuers and Oliver & Company. The other I had kept the name since Westport, and I wanted to come up with a weird name, but a real name.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

just my name..lol


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 26, 2014)

If they don't have a default name, then I call them Reindeer. At least nowadays.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 26, 2014)

I almost always give my male characters names that start with the letter K (same as my first name, lol). As for girls, I like to use 'Rin'... because it rhymes with my, well, you know >u>;;


----------



## Sholee (Sep 26, 2014)

I use my name for girl chars and my bf's name for male chars. 
yeappp not very creative


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Sometimes my real name, and other times something stupid.
Take my White 2 Trainer for example. I named him "I never".
The little things give me a laugh.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 26, 2014)

If they have a default name I'll always use that. If not, I'll use my own name if the character is female or River or Eli or something if it's male, just cause I like those names.


----------



## Jade Quinzell (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually choose one of my OC's from my stories as a name for a character and it typically varies sometimes its all related as it all from one story in a certain game but like in ACNL I have OC's from 2 diff stories of mine *shrugs*


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

I usually just name my player characters either Manazran or just Azran.

I know I know uncreative


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 26, 2014)

I normally use my nickname, Earth, though if I want something different, I'll go with something such as Faith, Tao, Kestrel or Bayou.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

I always go with Merl (short for Merlin). Just a stupid joke between friends that has always stuck.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2014)

My real name if I don't end up going with Tom or one of the default names.


----------



## n64king (Sep 26, 2014)

I end up with my real name. Even in things like Legend of Zelda, where people may put "Link" in as the name. It's because back in the N64/Gameboy days they'd literally say things that lead you to believe that it was suppose to be YOU in the game, not Link or whoever/whatever. Lol But if I'm like "ew no their real name needs to stay" then I keep it.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Sep 27, 2014)

It depends. If character is just an empty vessel or I can customize them I use my real name. If a character has set personality and appearance then I name them whatever I think it's the best for them. For multiple charas I choose themed names.


----------



## ibelleS (Sep 27, 2014)

Variations of my own name/ nicknames


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 27, 2014)

For something like Animal Crossing I just use my real name. For PC games I use my online alias and other names I have made up.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2014)

I often refer to myself as Ali, which is just a shortened version of my real name with an extra letter. If a last name is required, I refer to myself as Ali Artistic, which is a reference to my hobbies. I have been known to use other names, however.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

They're all Sam.
You know that's probably short for some long version of that name.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

Usually use my own name for things, but sometimes I like to make up a character to play a game with (like in animal crossing, pokemon, stuff like that) and I'll just pick a name I like.


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

Usually it's my own name, but if I'm playing as another character (such as Mario, or Link) I usually keep their names. This is because I once made the mistake of naming Link "Meghan" in my Twilight Princess game and I cringe every time I am spoken to. If I'm going to be playing with other people (mainly ones I don't know on mmo's) I use a random combination of characters that can pass as a name - such as Resi here on the forums.


----------



## nammie (Sep 28, 2014)

Mayor's name is a nickname of mine, rest of my characters just have names that I thought were cute/that my friend named lol


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 28, 2014)

I only use my real name. I do that because I would be _really_ embarrassed to show any of my friends a made-up name, and even if I wouldn't the name I'd think of would probably be _really_ lame.

Though if it's like a game where you play as a certain character with a distinct personality, I'll probably end up naming them what they were originally named.

I actually just name the Pokemon I play as it's Pokemon name in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. (ex: My character is Squirtle, will be named Squirtle) Another reason I do that in the Mystery Dungeon games is because I can't think of creative names for my partner Pokemon.

*edit:* omg reading it now, what i typed makes almost no sense.


----------



## puppy (Sep 28, 2014)

my own name usually because its easy that way
games were you have to name stuff are actually the hardest ever for me
i have been known to sit on naming screens for hours im not exaggerating
naming my ac town took 2 hours


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 28, 2014)

It depends on the game. If I have a fully customizable character or it's a "cute" game (Harvest Moon for example), then my name. If the game is mainly focused on fast paced annihilation, then Ventus. For puzzle/strategy based, then Crow.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2014)

I give them my middle name


----------



## Jawile (Sep 29, 2014)

I usually name characters after myself, but when replaying games I give them a different name, and in ROMs I name my character Mawile.


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2014)

It depends. For the majority of games I'll stick with the characters default name. 

For games where I prefer to sway from the defaults, like Pok?mon or Harvest Moon, I'll use Tina. In games where I'd rather not use my real name, or in games where my real name belongs to another character, then I use Reina. If I play a male character I'll usually use Luca.


----------



## Melyora (Sep 29, 2014)

Games as Final Fantasy, I tend to let them keep their Default names (also, I don't gave Link a different name in Legend of Zelda games XD) But for most games, especially where you can customize your own character, I go for Melyora. Or variations of it if it is too long or already in use (on online games).


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 29, 2014)

I usually give my name, seeing as it's the first word to come to my mind. If I'm playing as a guy character, then I'll make it the first guy name that comes to mind. Or I'll stick with the default name.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

My characters always tend to be called by my own nickname, ella.wow so creative


----------



## Delphine (Sep 30, 2014)

Usually my name, but for games where I don't have enough space to put 'Delphine', I usually went for 'Soul', or if I decide to play a male character I choose names that I like such as Eli or Charlie.


----------



## Beachland (Sep 30, 2014)

I use my name unless I've already played through the game and I'm making another character. Like on Mass Effect, I'll use my nickname or middle name after I've used my first name for a character (very original, I know)


----------



## Minene (Sep 30, 2014)

I use my actual name.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 30, 2014)

Nickname. 

Actually, my main character is my name; but my other character is the name I like the most. I usually use nicknames, though.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 2, 2014)

I like to name my characters after anime characters or just pick something funny. In Pokemon Colosseum I try to match the two main characters. I have used Ash and Misty and Zabuza and Haku lol. I also like my name in Loz Windwaker: MisnLink. (Missing Link heh heh)


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on the game. In LoZ games, anything other than the name Link feels weird. My sister played through Twilight Princess with all the characters calling Link "Kelly" and it gave me the heebie-jeebies. If it's a simulation type of game (including Animal Crossing) I usually use my name or one of my nicknames, since my name is historically just one letter too long. For other RPGs I'll just use one of my favourite names, or in the case of fantasy/sci-fi RPGs like Skyrim I'll try to make it canon to the universe/race of the character. (eg. giving an Argonian an Argonian-sounding name)


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2014)

first of all i love when i have the option to name a character. If it's a game like AC I use Zane, but mostly I just use names that I like or I feel they would suit the character. In rare circumstance I'll use the name of one of my OCs or a favorite canon character (for instance, my Pkmn Y trainer is named Bones, like DeForest Kelley's nickname in Star Trek). My trainers always seem to get the name that I like the most at that point in time, actually, instead of having a consistent nickname for all of them.

I found it odd that you have the option to rename Link in LoZ, but I always do. haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

i usually name my characters "nikki" (or "shiro" if its a male) after myself (and my OC) for RPGs and stuff. for MMOs i obviously make them their own character though


----------



## piichinu (Oct 3, 2014)

What the character's name actually is *cough* legend of zelda *cough*


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

My name + other names I like.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2014)

i just name them after me
however if im playing through again for whatever reason, i'll keep them as the default name


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

I usually use my own name, but I used a different name for Pokemon X because I used the female character.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 5, 2014)

No option for default names on the poll? Wow XD


----------



## Coach (Oct 5, 2014)

It depends, but I usually give spare characters weird names.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 19, 2014)

My name usually, or if they have their own name, like in LOZ, I'll go by that


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 19, 2014)

My name.I used to give them the name Mark.Best-Name-Ever...


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

If the character has a preset default name (like in Final Fantasy), then I'll keep it at the default name. If it's something like Animal Crossing or Pokemon, I'll use my middle name because I like it better than my first name.


----------



## Nanamie (Oct 19, 2014)

I usually keep the default name, or go by my name: Nami or nickname: Nanami/Nanamie


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 20, 2014)

If the character already has a name, I'll stick with that. Often, I end up looking up the main character from a game to see if the makers gave them a name already. If they don't, I'll make up some totally different name.
Or, in the case of Persona 3 because I couldn't remember the protagonist's name and didn't have anything immediately next to me that I could use to look it up, I called him Charlie Tunoku (same as a youtubers that I watched then called his protagonist, except I spelled it right xD)


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 20, 2014)

If the character has a default name like in Zelda I'll usually keep that name, if it's a game like Elder Scrolls I'll choose lore friendly names. I do sometimes use my nicknames for characters.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 21, 2014)

I give them a name. Whatever I feel would be appropriate/sexiest will be the name for my character. :3


----------



## MinionCrazy (Oct 22, 2014)

I mostly give a nick name but again it depends according to the game...


----------



## Elise (Oct 22, 2014)

Always Elise, my name. I feel more immersed in the game when characters call me by my real name.


----------



## Dustmop (Oct 22, 2014)

Alessa.

It was Alina for awhile, but now it's Alessa.

In all technicalities it's a nickname, but it's what I generally prefer to be called, even by my friends. Quite a few of my friends have actually confessed to forgetting my real name, it's been so long since they've heard it, haha. I've just always hated my real name..
Alina sounded prettier at first, but Alessa was just what ultimately stuck! Been using it for a few years now; online, irl, and as my character's name in most games. It's all but replaced my real one. 

Sometimes I go by old nicknames, or desserts and fruity names. Literal fruity names, like Berry Swirl. =p


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Main character is always my nickname for my name Daniella, which is Ella. My other character I will make, I name after my mum C:


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

My main characters are almost always named after me, and then secondary characters I name after my friends or family members


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

Other names since I hate my name.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 23, 2014)

I pretty much use my name all the time.  I have a second name too so it depends which one I feel like using.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 23, 2014)

I named my Link "F***head"....................


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

Either my name, nickname (example Hoshi), or the offical name of the character if he/she has one.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 23, 2014)

My name or something cool or stupid. In Zelda I name Link "Lipton-T".


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 23, 2014)

I sometimes name my player characters with the first part of my real name, Serine☆, or Serii. I'll also consider adding on sapphire or angel if the letter count can allow for a lot of letters/characters.


----------

